# My theory: Model 3 mid-range software unlock/firmware upgrade (just not yet)



## ebotrd (Jul 5, 2018)

What do you guys think of my theory?
OK, i ran the numbers, read, thought. 
Premise: LR firmware update to 325 miles was almost 5% bump up on range. the 240 mile Standard Plus may be a similar unlock of the SR battery capacity...for a 9% bump. Everyone says the MR has fewer cells than the LR, rather than just being a "locked' LR battery. However, if there's still reserves allowing Tesla to squeeze out more range from the SR and LR batteries, I'll bet they could do the same for MR pack. A 5% bump up for us would be a 277 mile range for our car. I think this is coming?

Why hasn't it come already?
1. Perhaps they think it might throw off the precision between the various step ups between the SR -- SR+ -- MR -- LR they're currently selling. Running the numbers indicates these step ups in range/features were carefully planned...considering that the consumers thinking SR $35k is the best for them are harder to convince to pay "just a little more" for other features (like me). Going for the $37k version seems totally worth it to many, and if you're willing to throw in a few more $1,000's for range, they want you to skip over the MR and go LR which surely is more profitable for Tesla.
2. Waiting softens the blow for guys like us who bought 2 months ago and paid a good $1200+ more for the same car. I'm definitely happy for everyone who can take advantage of this new pricing and I have no regrets buying the car, but would've definitely waited had I known these new options/prices were right around the corner. Let us take time to focus on the gratitude that brought us to this purchase in the first place - a BEV with enough range and charging infrastructure to pleasantly road trip in that is such a joy to drive and the safest on the road...that we could afford. Then a few months from now surprise us with more value we didn't even expect in a range boost.
3. Too much news already?

The numbers fit right in. Just zoom in on what you pay per mile of range. These numbers are after fed rebate and CA credit:
SR you pay $131/mile of range. 
Pay $2k more for the $37k SR+ and you're paying $100/mile for the extra 20 miles vs the SR. 
Pay $5k more for MR and it's $113/mile. 
Pay $8k more for LR and it's only $76/mile.

An unlocked MR with 277 miles range would cost about $88/mile of extra range vs the SR. $88 fits right in there perfectly. $131/mile...$100...$88...$76. They'll just wait a while, a few months I'll bet. Maybe July when FTC drops further.

Would love y'all's thoughts.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

The RWD LR version has always had the best range, even though the advertised numbers are the same. This, to a degree is just making the number meet reality a little better. The RWD LR has also been out for a long time and it is possible that they were able to fine tune some of the limits.

Conspiracy stories probably aren't real.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm sure they've made improvements that increase the range but part of it could just be resorting to the better numbers the EPA got when they tested the car. Tesla intentionally reduced the advertised range probably to cannibalize the S.


----------



## DanSz (Feb 1, 2019)

The RWD LR range is possibly not an unlock of any kind. It may be a manipulation of the higher epa-rated range compared to Tesla's own advertised range.

Remember this article: https://electrek.co/2018/07/24/tesla-model3-epa-ratings-advertise/

To me, this means there is no different battery pack. Cells cost money. Tesla's will not likely ship any extra cost items at lower prices with software upgrades for extra cost because it wants every dollar now. Only the autopilot hardware is on every vehicle and my guess is once the software is ready, they think many people will pay extra to enable it. It's a risky strategy.


----------



## Chip Douglas (Jan 3, 2019)

Considering they don't even sell the MR anymore I would wonder why they would hold back now? Seems odd that only certain models would see the increase. I have a MR and would love a 5% increase in range


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Chip Douglas said:


> Considering they don't even sell the MR anymore I would wonder why they would hold back now? Seems odd that only certain models would see the increase. I have a MR and would love a 5% increase in range


There's nothing to hold back. The MR doesn't have a software-locked battery pack and Tesla didn't voluntarily/intentionally lower its EPA mileage numbers as it had done for the LR.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Could be that the new numbers were already baked into the MR numbers.


----------



## Chip Douglas (Jan 3, 2019)

BluestarE3 said:


> There's nothing to hold back. The MR doesn't have a software-locked battery pack and Tesla didn't voluntarily/intentionally lower its EPA mileage numbers as it had done for the LR.


Boo.. so no hope for an increase. Thanks.


----------

